# Is this right (UK)?



## C0sm0s (May 27, 2015)

Hi.

I'm designing a tagless label and want to be certain this is right. I'm in the UK and will only be shipping to the UK.

It will be on an Anvil Fashion (980) Tshirt.

Logo
5 care symbols (washing, ironing etc. as they are on the original label. Although it has ASTM and ISO on the original label with 1 symbol different, I'll just be using the ISO ones as they seem to be the ones used in the UK).
Preshrunk
100% Ring Spun Cotton
(The size will be to the side of the information, below the logo)

Is this correct and all the information I need?

Do I need the country of origin? 

The Anvil fashion tshirt I have says Made in Bangladesh, but are all Anvil fashion tshirts the same and as I'm in the UK does it need to say that or Made in the UK? Or would it be both, so Made in UK from fabric made in Bangladesh?

The original label had other languages on, but I assume as I'm dealing with UK only I don't need to include the information in other languages?

I'm also guessing I don't need the original brands information like their address, email or the RN number or CA number etc.

Also, just to double check, it will be a printing company printing the tags so I assume they'll need me to do an image with each size on, but do they usually class that as just one label and charge based on that?

Thanks


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Check with your local Trading Standards Department - they will be able to give you information and point you in the direction of the relevant legislation.

If in doubt, when relabeling, use garments that all of the care/legal information on a separate label elsewhere on the garment. Some garments with removable labels have a second label sewn into the hem or side seam.


----------



## C0sm0s (May 27, 2015)

PatWibble said:


> Check with your local Trading Standards Department - they will be able to give you information and point you in the direction of the relevant legislation.
> 
> If in doubt, when relabeling, use garments that all of the care/legal information on a separate label elsewhere on the garment. Some garments with removable labels have a second label sewn into the hem or side seam.


Thanks 

I looked at UKFT Business Pages, UKFT, UK Fashion And Textile Association, Industry Regulations which I assume is correct. Wanted to check I'd read it right though and not missed anything.

I've spent hours and hours trying to find the right tshirt before finally deciding on the Anvil 980, which doesn't have a second label. I don't want to start again for the sake of a label lol.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

That pretty much sums it up. Why not send a copy of that to your Trading Standards dept, for them to comment on.

Technically, in the EU, country of manufacture is the country were final assembly takes place. If you are printing in the UK, then it is reasonable to assume that made in UK would apply.


----------



## C0sm0s (May 27, 2015)

PatWibble said:


> That pretty much sums it up. Why not send a copy of that to your Trading Standards dept, for them to comment on.
> 
> Technically, in the EU, country of manufacture is the country were final assembly takes place. If you are printing in the UK, then it is reasonable to assume that made in UK would apply.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## C0sm0s (May 27, 2015)

I contacted my local trading standards and they want to charge me a fortune for an answer 

Is there any free service that'll tell me for certain?


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thankyou for information


----------

